# So, what got you into it?



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm still trying to figure out how I got into it, other than just stuff catching my eye at an antique store.  How'd you get into it?


----------



## huffmnd (Apr 14, 2007)

I started collecting bottles a while back while I was antique hunting which is another of my hobbies. I came across a little blue bottle that had me wondering so I bought it and did a little research on it. I found this forum and when they told me that it was a cobalt blue Theodore Netter whiskey bottle. I had thought that it was a soda bottle so I started looking at bottles more and the rest you can guess.
I am hooked!!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Apr 15, 2007)

I started when I was 13 or 14. A local dam broke and emptyed a lake to expose the fact that the whole lake was a dump from the early 1800s to about 1950. The hole lake bottom was covered with bottles.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Apr 15, 2007)

I guess my interest started in England in 1949,I spent time on a farm near the coast and the farmer turned up parts of a Roman midden.
 I remember there were jugs,coins and lots of shards,bottle digging kinda took off from there.Probably as a kid I was always digging for buried treasure,always interested in sunken wrecks,did a lot of scuba diving in the 70's, by then I figured out bottles were the treasure.


 Dave.


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Aixel...

 I was at work, diving on a mooring, doing an inspection. There I was, at 30feet when something caught my eye. It was an odd shaped bottle, covered in pink coraline algae. (a hard calcerous algae growth like cement, in colors of pink and purple) but it was thin enough that I could make out the embossing on it...[8D]   The rest, is history... I was hooked beyond imagination...[&:]

 Wayne


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 15, 2007)

*My Grandmother owned an antique store in the pocono mountains in PA, she introduced me to the dump digging world at age 14, I have been doing it ever since, I wish I started digging privies at that age, I could have written a few books by now haha[], I know privy diggers who are in there 70s, if I can hang in there that will be me, there's no better hobby, digging up the past. Rick*


----------



## southern Maine diver (Apr 15, 2007)

Hey Rick...

 Any places to dive down your way?  As a kid, I spent summers along the Delaware River in a little town called Bushkill Falls. We had a summer campground and lived out of a converted bus. Then the Delaware Water Gap bought up all the property along that section of the river because they had planned to put up a big dam, down river. Everyone lost their homes... and they never built the dam![]

 There are a lot of old foundations, celler holes and fileds where people used to find indian arrowheads and stuff. Now it's all watershed property I think.  Are you familiar with this area?

 Wayne


----------



## Brains (Apr 15, 2007)

Companies that made insulators also made a couple bottles. Wouldnt say i am hooked but it gives me somthing to do.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Apr 15, 2007)

I got hooked around 1967-68 when i went for walks along the black river with my mom. There is a dump there and we picked lots of a.c.l. bottles.I met karen 9 years ago and she is hooked also. Eight year old brittany loves it also. the rest is history.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 17, 2007)

There's probably a more diverse group of poeple here than any other place that I play on the 'net.  Ha ha ha.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2007)

What's up Wayne...I know where that area is, but I am not familiar with it that well though, talking of Indian relics, we found a nice cutting tool today, we found a hill where they made tools, found a few arrow heads, but mostly tools, as to a place to dive i live in Allentown, and the only place I know of is the lehigh river, that's next to the lehigh cannel, witch was built in the 1820s, and was booming in the 1850s,that river is prob loaded with bottles, and I know no one ever dove there, I know where that one dump is i was telling you about, that was on land and in the water, why? do you plan on coming up this way? Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Apr 17, 2007)

we go to Henderson NY, I fish In the Black river in dexter NY, is that the same Black River your talking about?Rick


----------



## capsoda (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey Eric, Thats why alot of people stay on this forum. We are like a big bottledigging/collecting family. It is comfortable and most will share bottle info readily. I love it here.


----------



## madman (Apr 17, 2007)

um, found a toc dump in the 4th grade, ive never been right since lol mike


----------



## LC (Apr 18, 2007)

I came out of the service in 1970. Tore an old house down for a guy and found some old bottles under it. After asking around trying to find out something about them, I ran into a Guy who had stumbled onto the original dump here in my home town. After seeing what he had on his shelves, I was hooked for life, Have never lost interest in them.


----------



## karenandgordonmyers (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes rick same river. lots of good fishing for lots of different fish species.


----------



## AiXeLsyD13 (Apr 25, 2007)

I enjoy all these stories/memories.

 Thanks, yinz guys.


----------



## muddyfingers (Apr 25, 2007)

It seems like I am always late!
 It's simple for me. I was at work just doing my ususal when I (being the lucky one I am) uncovered an old dump site. And even more fortunately it was from the local bottling company about a block away. Needless to say I still suffer from cuts and scrapes on my fingers and hands from living in the moment digging in a hole full of glass without gloves. (note to self that was a bad idea, always wear gloves)  I posted some pics a while back https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-83991/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#83991 

                                                                                     Willy


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 27, 2007)

As for hardcore collecting, I have only been doing that for about six months now. Things got slow in some of my other hobbies, and I picked up a very old interest. I'm addicted to the thrill of the hunt.

 When I was a kid (around the mid 1980's) we lived in a 1920's era house we rented that was located in a hollow (or holler as they are known here). Out back of this house was an old milk truck from at least the mid 1950's. That is where I discovered that my favorite soda once had a hillbilly motif, as I had stumbled across some of the early Hartman Mountain Dew bottles, including at least one of the clear glass versions. 

 Unfortunately I didn't keep them, and by now they are long destroyed as the house has been torn down, and the truck hauled away. I also had a habit of exploring the woods around my home, and was very much interested in the old bottles that were in them. Alas this was just a passing interest, and I grew out of it.

 My interest lay dormant for quite a few years till about 2001, when on a record collecting run in Bluefield, WVA, I happened across a very dirty Dr. Pepper bottle for three dollars. It was the earlier clear debossed one with the actual clock on it. I cleaned it up and it turned out to be a georgous speciman.  This sparked my interest and after dabbling for a coupe of years, I finally decided to actively collect soda bottles after picking up a couple of Orange Crush bottles. The rest is history.


----------

